# Marijuana investors visiting the US



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Travelling with Canadian pot stock investments*

A couple of months ago I read that travelling to USA whilst you have cannabis/pot stock investments in Canada you could be arrested when you arrive to the immigration office of the State where it is not still legal the production and commercialization of MJ.

But what about Mexico. Mexico is trying lo legalize MJ but I wonder if someone have already travelled to Mexico and experienced any trouble or not.

I will go there soon and I don't want to have any trouble at all. 

Basically I have some cannabis stocks investments from authorized companies and emerging companies here in Canada.

Cheers.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

First, how would they know? Second, still think protecting your privacy is unnecessary?


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Roll up the stock certificates, slide them into a condom, and then swallow the condoms. That should get you past security.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> First, how would they know? Second, still think protecting your privacy is unnecessary?


I still don't know how would they know, but all the information could be integrated at airports, immigration bureau, etc. When you trade with a brokerage you agree a disclosure of your information in the terms and conditions to companies that you are investing on and to any other Govt. entity like CRA.

“I would love to invest in the marijuana industry … but my lawyers tell me I can’t because we need a better mandate,”
http://www.thecannabist.co/2016/10/06/shark-tank-invest-cannabis/64626/

"I have to hold off for now. I can't take that risk. I can't go to jail for being a cannabis investor. My advice to entrepreneurs in this space right now is to stay in the state in which you have your mandate and figure out a way to redeploy your cash because you can't put it in a bank.
http://www.businessinsider.com/kevin-oleary-on-marijuana-industry-2016-10

“My lawyers tell me a different story right now, because we don’t have a federal mandate to legalize marijuana yet. We have state initiatives,”
http://mjnewsnetwork.com/business/kevin-oleary-i-would-very-much-like-to-invest-in-marijuana/


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

TomB19 said:


> Roll up the stock certificates, slide them into a condom, and then swallow the condoms. That should get you past security.


You know pretty well your business!!! lol


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

You probably picked up that my first answer was a bit flip but the whole thing seems ridiculous to me.

What if you owned Merck? I think they produce morphine.

What about Boeing and various other defense contractors? I'm sure they produce some stuff that would be pretty illegal for the average person to own.

Really? You can't own a company that produces something they don't like?

Was the person who told you about this baked out of their gourd when they mentioned it?

I'd fly wherever you want, make no mention of your holdings, and enjoy a nice vacation. Oh... and don't forget to try the Warez sativa. Highly recommended.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Canadian intelligence agencies widely collect information from Canadians. They also have the power to query tax data, which means intelligence agencies have access to your banking & investment details.

They also share data with US intelligence, border security, etc. We don't know exactly what they share, but it's been speculated before that tax-related data is shared. e.g. someone who has Canadian tax problems may have a harder time at the US border.

But hey... people on this forum keep telling me they don't care about any of this


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

This seems completely counter to the limited liability nature of shareholders of corporations. What if you held shares of Walmart whose pharmacies sell medicinal MJ (theoretically)? Does this now make you liable for prosecution? What if you own Berkshire Hathaway who owns shares on Walmart? This seems ridiculous. Do you have a source or remember what you read?


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Canadian intelligence agencies widely collect information from Canadians. They also have the power to query tax data, which means intelligence agencies have access to your banking & investment details.
> 
> They also share data with US intelligence, border security, etc. We don't know exactly what they share, but it's been speculated before that tax-related data is shared. e.g. someone who has Canadian tax problems may have a harder time at the US border.
> 
> But hey... people on this forum keep telling me they don't care about any of this


That's what I heard before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

atrp2biz said:


> This seems completely counter to the limited liability nature of shareholders of corporations. What if you held shares of Walmart whose pharmacies sell medicinal MJ (theoretically)? Does this now make you liable for prosecution? What if you own Berkshire Hathaway who owns shares on Walmart? This seems ridiculous. Do you have a source or remember what you read?


It makes sense and I agree with you. 

I added some links above of what O'Leary's lawyers told him about being a cannabis investor. Sometimes it is better to find a lawyer advice, however sometimes it is good to know and learn from someone else experience.

If I don't post again here in this forum or in this question next year, I will be in a cell eating tacos everyday! 

Please share more info.


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

You're freaaakin out mann. This strain is making you anxious.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

What you read was likely some American newspaper propagating fear and seeking clickbait. Enjoy your travels, you should have absolutely nothing to worry about


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

bflannel said:


> You're freaaakin out mann. This strain is making you anxious.


I think I am being so paranoid. You are right. I am gonna calm down.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> What you read was likely some American newspaper propagating fear and seeking clickbait. Enjoy your travels, you should have absolutely nothing to worry about


Thank you so much for you comforting words. I will do and I will share my experience. Everything was alright until one day I read the article about O'Leary on my FB timeline. Since then I googled it I only found news about O'Leary and the shark tank stars. No more than that. So you may be right and it is only bad propaganda.

Thanks again.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

All my trips across border I've never been question about my investment.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I understand MJ is one of Mexico's largest exports.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Oldroe said:


> All my trips across border I've never been question about my investment.


Good. I wanted to hear an experience like yours. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

What's up guys! Just to keep you informed. I recently made a travel to the states and nothing happened. I am at home now. I visited some states where MMJ is legal and some states where it is not. Everything went normal. 

I also have (and had at the moment of the travel) the new HMMJ which group MMJ from both markets US and Canada.

O'Leary did seed panic. 

Cheers.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tetsujin said:


> ... I only found news about O'Leary and the shark tank stars. No more than that. So you may be right and it is only bad propaganda.


I would think Mark Cuban would be at bigger risk than a retail Canadian investor traveling to the US. Based on his comments, he seems more worried that the opportunity has passed already versus legal issues.


Cheers


*PS*

Likely the bigger risk is being stopped on the wrong highway where drugs would be an excuse to seize property.
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/08/12/taken
http://marijuanapolitics.com/asset-forfeiture-jeff-sessions-new-war-marijuana/
https://www.vox.com/2015/6/17/8792623/civil-forfeiture-charles-clarke


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. Besides, strictly speaking you don't hold the stock, the brokerage holds the stock (it's registered in their name). If there was anything remotely illegal about this, the Canadian brokerages would have gotten into trouble long ago.

If you're still worried, then hold HMMJ. The fund/trust holds the stock.

Nothing to worry about here.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all. Besides, strictly speaking you don't hold the stock, the brokerage holds the stock (it's registered in their name). If there was anything remotely illegal about this, the Canadian brokerages would have gotten into trouble long ago.
> 
> If you're still worried, then hold HMMJ. The fund/trust holds the stock.
> 
> Nothing to worry about here.


Thanks for your reply. I hold HMMJ and almost all of the MMJ individually within that ETF since one year ago.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Eclectic12 said:


> I would think Mark Cuban would be at bigger risk than a retail Canadian investor traveling to the US. Based on his comments, he seems more worried that the opportunity has passed already versus legal issues.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I read the articles that you provided here. Useful information but creepy at the same time. I am very disappointed about those corrupted cops.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure where to put this article ... investing section or maybe frugality... forced staycation or hot topic? Anyhow, here goes

https://www.thestar.com/news/cannabis/2018/09/13/canadians-who-smoke-marijuana-legally-or-work-or-invest-in-the-industry-will-be-barred-from-the-us-customs-and-border-protection-official.html

*Canadians who smoke marijuana legally, or work or invest in the industry, will be barred from the U.S.: Customs and Border Protection official*



> WASHINGTON—Canadians will be barred from entering the United States for smoking marijuana legally, for working in Canada’s legal marijuana industry *and for investing in legal Canadian marijuana companies*, a senior U.S. Customs and Border Protection official says.
> 
> Todd Owen, who spoke to the U.S. website Politico, said the U.S. does not plan to change its border policies to account for Canada’s marijuana legalization, which takes effect on Oct. 17. ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Does this mean that someone who owns HMMJ can't enter the US?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Another stupid idea. How would they know what stocks you own?


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

I like the idea the U.S is smart to try to keep drug addicts out of its country.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Does this mean that someone who owns HMMJ can't enter the US?


I understand that the TSX maintains a list of shareholders and will supply it to authorities if they care enough to ask.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Does this mean that someone who owns HMMJ can't enter the US?


_"Owen said border officers__ will not begin asking every Canadian about their marijuana use.

He said, however, that officers might ask if “other questions lead there,” or “if there is a smell coming from the car,” or if a dog detects marijuana residue.

Owen did not specify how much equity a Canadian has to hold in a cannabis company to be denied entry. Scott Bernstein, senior policy analyst at the Canadian Drug Policy Coalition, said he is troubled by the lack of clarity"._

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I understand that the TSX maintains a list of shareholders and will supply it to authorities if they care enough to ask.


 ... i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

kcowan said:


> I understand that the TSX maintains a list of shareholders and will supply it to authorities if they care enough to ask.


The older I get, the more brilliant George Orwell looks.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

kcowan said:


> I understand that the TSX maintains a list of shareholders and will supply it to authorities if they care enough to ask.


Yeah everyone's shares are held in street name, so they're owned by the brokerage, right?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

james4beach said:


> Yeah everyone's shares are held in street name, so they're owned by the brokerage, right?


The shares you own are normally registered in the name of CDS (Canadian Depository for Securities).
https://www.cds.ca


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Sort of a grey area. A lot of pension funds own MJ stocks now. And many ETF's could own some and the those who own the ETF might not even know it.

Seems like it would be impossible to figure out and enforce.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

It's stupid and unenforceable, of course. But the border guards may ask you verbally, and still deny entry -- or permanently ban you from the US -- if you admit to breaking US laws.

Also, don't be surprised if they take a look at your social media (Twitter, Facebook, etc) and look for signs of marijuana content.

These are reasons I have never signed up for social media. There's no good reason to go around broadcasting everything you do in your private life for all the world to see. A lot of Canadians are probably going to get denied entry to the US. In my experience, the US generally doesn't like foreigners, and Canadians _are_ foreigners. They have no qualms about stopping Canadians from visiting the US, even though it's good for tourism and business.

I cross the border about 10 times a year.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

nobleea said:


> Sort of a grey area. A lot of pension funds own MJ stocks now. And many ETF's could own some and the those who own the ETF might not even know it.
> 
> Seems like it would be impossible to figure out and enforce.


I can't imagine there being any concerns with respect to passive investment via mutual funds and ETFs, perhaps even the weed ETF itself. Clearly, a business investor in the sector, e.g. through direct investment or venture capital, or an ownership position in the weed chain, would be persona non grata and probably should expect to be given the 'cowboy' frontier attitude that now exists in the USA.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> ... A lot of Canadians are probably going to get denied entry to the US...


Not sure about that, but I suspect it will make 'liers' out of many more Canadians. Those using or investing in pot will need to say 'no' if asked, and it is likely to become a common question at the border. I see an opportunity for short 'learn how to lie at the border' courses. Maybe the Libs will provide funding with some of the tax revenue?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

To me, the investing part is of minor concern unless one has a physical stake such as via venture capital or a significant number of shares. The bigger concern should be for those that '*work*' in the industry. Does that include the clerks in the retail outlets? The delivery truck driver? Does that include the management and/or employees of Constellation Brands? Its major shareholders? Does that include an outside (non-employee) director of a weed company?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

On the topic of border crossing, owner of the Ambassador Bridge in Windsor, Ontario (busiest US/Canada border crossing) just donated $100,000 for a private dinner with Trump.

He is lobbying against the building of a new publicly owned bridge crossing. We shall see if a $100,000 donation is enough to change the plans for the new bridge.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> It's stupid and unenforceable, of course. But the border guards may ask you verbally, and still deny entry -- or permanently ban you from the US -- if you admit to breaking US laws.


I'm not sure many would think they are "living off the profits of the drug trade" when they invest in legal companies ... but that is reported as the "justification" for the bans.




AltaRed said:


> I can't imagine there being any concerns with respect to passive investment via mutual funds and ETFs, perhaps even the weed ETF itself. Clearly, a business investor in the sector, e.g. through direct investment or venture capital, or an ownership position in the weed chain, would be persona non grata and probably should expect to be given the 'cowboy' frontier attitude that now exists in the USA.


Though it may change in the future, what a US immigration lawyer reports from the increased bans he is dealing with is that it is US investments. His advice is either divest of legal US companies, sticking to Canadian ones or stop traveling to the US.




AltaRed said:


> ... The bigger concern should be for those that '*work*' in the industry. Does that include the clerks in the retail outlets? The delivery truck driver? ...


The net seems rather broad. One of the banned Canadians is reported to be a part owner of the Colorado building a pot dispensary rents from. Another runs a company that makes equipment for harvesting the product.


Cheers


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

*uh-oh! my investment...up in smoke?*

WTF....?

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4823523


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Already being discussed in a different thread

https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/135398-Investing-and-visiting-at-your-peril!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

all fake news man...alternate facts....


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I wonder if they are applying the same rule to the Dutch? But then, if you lived in Amsterdam, why would you ever want to visit the US?

Maybe we should ban any Americans who own guns that are prohibited in Canada. But that might cut down our tourist trade a lot.

Better yet, let's ban anyone who is a member of the NRA.

The idiocy of the reported policy of US Border Patrol is highlighted by the fact that several US states have already de-criminalized recreational use of pot. If you watch Border Security/patrol, you will note that Canada/Australia/New Zealand all tell travellers returning from countries known for drug use that "What you do on your own time in a foreign country is your business. We are only interested in whether or not you are importing any into this country". Contrast this with the US officials who, as usual, believe in the extraterritorial application of US laws.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I wonder if our PM will get banned as he admitted to having smoked (and liked) POT.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> all fake news man...alternate facts....


 ... such as? those on twitter? lolololololo


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags said:


> On the topic of border crossing, owner of the Ambassador Bridge in Windsor, Ontario (busiest US/Canada border crossing) just donated $100,000 for a private dinner with Trump.
> 
> He is lobbying against the building of a new publicly owned bridge crossing. We shall see if a $100,000 donation is enough to change the plans for the new bridge.



yes

but donald trump is one who'd stoop for $100,000, don't u think .each:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

How can you be banned for simply holding shares as an investment? That's just ludicrous.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Drugs are killing thousands of Canadians with the opioid epidemic.

JT adds fuel to the problem by legalizing pot.

The U.S by not letting those that can not take responsibility to hold themselves up, are too weak to be independent & need drugs to be dependent into their country is a big bonus to Canada. It will be a good incentive for people not to be wimps & to be independent & not be dependent on drugs. 

We owe the U.S a thank you for doing the right thing & protecting their country by not letting wimpy drug addicts into their country. The unintended consequences are a major bonus for Canada


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Prohibition has proven time and time again that it doesn't work. It's not like you can't get as much pot as you want today. It boils down to personal responsibility once again...something which many people try to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The "rationale" is that cannabis is no different than cocaine or heroin. As an investor, one is being paid or living off drug money.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There were several threads on this topic. I rolled them all into one big fat one.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here're some comforting words from our PM on this matter:

https://www.thestar.com/news/cannabis/2018/09/14/trudeau-government-suggests-most-canadian-marijuana-users-and-employees-wont-face-problems-at-us-border.html

But this comment is considerably conflicting: 



> ... But* border officers have considerable discretion*, and they do not ask most travellers about their drug use or their occupation. ...


 ... border officers have the discretion to ask on nature of travel. If one says for business, what kind of business? And onto more details of the occupation, with proof in the form of a business card.

And then even (some) lawyers are worried:



> ... A Canadian lawyer who advises these companies would only speak on condition of anonymity to avoid producing more Google results connecting the lawyer to the industry. Before a recent family vacation in the U.S., the lawyer “scrubbed” their phone and tablet of information about their work.
> 
> “I’m worried that I will be subject to a ban,” the lawyer said. “I can’t give them any other ways to find me than they already can.” ...






> *Terry Lake, the former B.C. Liberal health minister who is now a vice-president at cannabis company HEXO Corp., said the issue has been “largely overblown.” He said he has crossed the border without incident since he joined the industry.*
> 
> *“I haven’t heard of this being widespread,” Lake said. “So I don’t think there’s any sort of systematic approach by the U.S. border services to target people. I think it very much is an individual situation, that the individual officer makes a judgment call.”*
> 
> *There are a smattering of known cases in which Canadians with ties to the U.S. legal marijuana industry have been given lifetime bans*. They include venture capitalist Sam Znaimer and executives of a B.C. agricultural equipment company.


 ... such brave souls, particularly Mr. Lake, being an ex-health minister.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You can cross the border with a suitcase full of prescription drugs but not marijuana...............too funny.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

So, if I'm up almost $20k from trading a few cannabis stocks this year, does that make me a drug dealer ? I have to pay tax on the gain but does that mean it will show up and cause grief if I go to the US ?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Another approach for someone who holds, say, WEED or APH, might be to sell the stock before the trip and rotate into HMMJ for the duration of your trip.

Then, if asked, you can honestly say to the border guard: No, I'm not invested/do not hold any marijuana stocks.

(the shares of HMMJ are fund units, not stocks, and you don't have any voting rights)


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

sags said:


> You can cross the border with a suitcase full of prescription drugs but not marijuana...............too funny.


Don't count on that continuing either. 

a) Technically I don't think you are supposed to travel with more than what you need for your own use to most countries, or it may be presumed you are planning to resell, thus earning black market income.
b) More importantly, patent protection period is longer in the US than in Canada. So some of the generic prescription drugs we can buy in Canada may not yet licensed for sale in the US. This is a big enough issue with Big Pharma in the US that it is one of the obstacles in the NAFTA talks. I'm sure their friend Donald would be happy to sic his border guards on us as a favour to Big Pharma donors.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> I'm not sure many would think they are "living off the profits of the drug trade" when they invest in legal companies ... but that is reported as the "justification" for the bans.
> 
> Though it may change in the future, what a US immigration lawyer reports from the increased bans he is dealing with is that it is US investments. His advice is either divest of legal US companies, sticking to Canadian ones or stop traveling to the US.
> 
> The net seems rather broad. One of the banned Canadians is reported to be a part owner of the Colorado building a pot dispensary rents from. Another runs a company that makes equipment for harvesting the product.Cheers


Many of the US pot companies have listed on the TSX.


jargey3000 said:


> WTF....?
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4823523


This is old news dating back to June. It will reinforce the tin God role of the border agents.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://www.thestar.com/news/cannabis/2018/09/17/provincial-employees-from-premier-to-liquor-store-clerk-could-face-lifetime-ban-from-us-come-legalization-says-lawyer.html

*Provincial cannabis employees — from premier to liquor store clerk — could face lifetime U.S. ban, lawyer says
*


> VANCOUVER—Every single provincial worker, from the premier to retail clerks at government-run liquor stores, could be eligible for a lifetime ban from the United States following cannabis legalization on Oct. 17, according to *an American lawyer*.
> 
> Len Saunders, an immigration lawyer based out of Blaine, Wash., said comments made last week by U.S. Customs and Border Protection official Todd Owen to Politico show that despite the changing face of drug policy in Canada, the attitudes of American law enforcement remain deeply unsympathetic. ...


 ... gonna be verrryy verrrry interesting.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mechanic said:


> So, if I'm up almost $20k from trading a few cannabis stocks this year, does that make me a drug dealer ? I have to pay tax on the gain but does that mean it will show up and cause grief if I go to the US ?


"Please step to one side, sir. follow me please."


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The Canadian public having "serious" discussions about whether there might be a risk to liquor store clerks or pot stock investors at the border is playing directly into the hands of the US representatives on NAFTA negotiations. The fact that any politician is publicly speaking on the subject and taking it seriously is worrying, in that it seems to be yet another opportunity for our guys to claim that we were "cornered" from any number of directions, when an unfortunate outcome for Canada is finally codified in whatever this new agreement is...

Canada's unified and collective response to such off-topic fear posturing should be "ya - sure - can we get back to discussing real trading matters please?"


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

what about if I told them "yes...but I never inhaled." ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ LOL ... why offer them a response when not asked that question? Just make sure you don't have a pot-smelling mouth when responding to any questions.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Beaver101 said:


> https://www.thestar.com/news/cannabis/2018/09/17/provincial-employees-from-premier-to-liquor-store-clerk-could-face-lifetime-ban-from-us-come-legalization-says-lawyer.html
> 
> *Provincial cannabis employees — from premier to liquor store clerk — could face lifetime U.S. ban, lawyer says
> *
> ... gonna be verrryy verrrry interesting.


I don't understand this are there places in Canada where it's going to be sold by the government and not privately? Why are some provinces so set on acting like private companies still?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ontario originally was going the gov't route until Ford changed it. Quebec has setup a crown corp so I suspect they are going the gov't route.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

CalgaryPotato said:


> I don't understand this are there places in Canada where it's going to be sold by the government and not privately? Why are some provinces so set on acting like private companies still?


 ... depends on who's in-charge (and how he/she can benefits then) ...see Eclectic's post above.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's another "real-life" story:

*Meet the B.C. man who has been banned from the U.S. for 40 years because of a cannabis fine*

https://www.thestar.com/news/cannabis/2018/09/18/a-bc-man-has-been-banned-from-the-us-for-40-years-because-of-a-cannabis-fine.html



> ... After four decades of inadmissibility, Smith says he has come to a place of acceptance. What he’s not OK with, he says, is messaging from federal politicians like Justin Trudeau, who recently commented that he would never lie to a U.S. border officer — an interview Smith says he listened to in astonishment.
> *
> “Of course,” he says, “the high-level politicians go back and forth (across the border). It doesn’t matter what they’ve taken or done in their past. It’s the common person who has trouble.” *...


 ... there's the real truth.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> Ontario originally was going the gov't route until Ford changed it. Quebec has setup a crown corp so I suspect they are going the gov't route.


I suspect there will be employees at something like the LLBO that could be affected if they are honest.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Eclectic12 said:


> Ontario originally was going the gov't route until Ford changed it. Quebec has setup a crown corp so I suspect they are going the gov't route.





Beaver101 said:


> ... depends on who's in-charge (and how he/she can benefits then) ...see Eclectic's post above.


In Alberta so much stuff was privatized back when I was a teenager that I'm shocked how much some of the other provinces still hold publicly (liquor stores, registration, insurance)... when I hear about that stuff, I feel like it's back in the early 90's but sadly I can't buy tickets to see Nirvana.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

CalgaryPotato said:


> In Alberta so much stuff was privatized back when I was a teenager that I'm shocked how much some of the other provinces still hold publicly (liquor stores, registration, insurance)... when I hear about that stuff, I feel like it's back in the early 90's but sadly I can't buy tickets to see Nirvana.


The retail component was privatized - and we have the best access in the country to alcohol. Too good in fact, they're more common than subway stores and dentist's offices. But the warehouseing and distribution is still a sole source, controlled by the government, which puts unnecesssary friction in the system.
That being said, it's still better than govt run systems in other provinces.

I think selling of MJ should be in the same locations and subject to the same rules as tobacco if you truly want to get rid of the black market and maximize tax revenues.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

nobleea said:


> But the warehouseing and distribution is still a sole source, controlled by the government, which puts unnecesssary friction in the system.
> That being said, it's still better than govt run systems in other provinces.


I don't know if this is true. I worked for the private company (co-owned by Labatts and Molsen ) that distributes most of the beer in Alberta and from the liquor board site:

https://aglc.ca/liquor/about-liquor-alberta

"Liquor retailing, warehousing and distribution are all managed by the private liquor industry." Yes, they regulate the industry, but it is still a private industry.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Regulatory control is the only thing I am aware of that is still at the gov't level, but that is to ensure 'minimums' and tax collection and limiting 'import' competition to in-province producers. Still, Alberta is far ahead of everyone else I know with degree of privatization, to the consumer's benefit. 

I rail at the government controlled crap I have to put up with in BC in comparison. At least we now have private liquor outlets side by side with BC liquor stores, and BC wines in supermarkets. Out of principle, I never go to the gov't stores.


----------



## Chica (Jan 19, 2016)

I just drove down to the states on Sept. 17 for a week and the US border guard did not ask me if I own marijuana stocks or if I've ever smoked it. He was more interested in where I work and what I do and what hotels I'd be staying at. And asked me a couple of times if I was planning to meet up with anyone. Maybe he was just making chit chat for as long as it took his computer hooked up to Homeland Security to give me the all clear.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Chica said:


> He was more interested in where I work and what I do


Well that makes sense:


> Provincial cannabis employees — from premier to liquor store clerk — could face lifetime U.S. ban, lawyer says


----------



## number12spicy (Dec 19, 2017)

I work for the BCLDB....sure hope I don't get banned

I've only driven down to the States a few times in my life and I am shocked at just how much they ask you compared to flying.

All I ever get when flying is "how long you staying?" "Business or pleasure?"


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

number12spicy said:


> I work for the BCLDB....sure hope I don't get banned
> 
> I've only driven down to the States a few times in my life and I am shocked at just how much they ask you compared to flying.
> 
> All I ever get when flying is "how long you staying?" "Business or pleasure?"


I think there are a couple of factors. Flying tends to be more expensive (a luxury), and just as with other systems that are tilted towards the wealthy, there is an assumption that airline passengers are less of a concern than drivers.

Second, a lot of screening goes on behind the scenes when flying. Passenger data is mined, compared to federal databases, etc. So yes they may ask few questions, but much of the scrutiny is hidden. For example, cameras in airports are tracking peoples' faces, comparing them against databases of criminals and terrorists.


----------



## smoke4joy (Oct 23, 2018)

Marijuana market is indeed a dream for investors. Except all advantages of accessiblity for suffering people and other positive staff of legalization. I am sure it'll bring economical succsess as well.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I think there are a couple of factors. Flying tends to be more expensive (a luxury), and just as with other systems that are tilted towards the wealthy, there is an assumption that airline passengers are less of a concern than drivers.


really? I'd say its more of a factor of HOW CLOSE you live to the border that influences driving or flying. Hardly convenient to drive across from NL, so we are more of less forced to use the "luxury" of flying!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

While you have a good point ... it's more complicated than "how close" one lives to the border. Long trips to Tampa or California have typically be driven when there wasn't the money to fly, there weren't connections to stay cheaply in the destination and when time has been limited.

I've pretty much lived an hour from the US border all my life with the lions share of driving when money was scarce and time was plentiful.


Cheers


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, it's been a long while I've not posted something here. 

I have a message for you: "NOTHING HAPPENS"

During this last year I went to Latin America many times and The States (by car, by bus and plane) and nothing happened.

It has been a long ride on this matter since its legalization. The border officers don't ask about marijuana look at this :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlrjjmrpDss

HOWEVER, I don't use any Cannabis products, and I am just talking from the side of investing. Anyways US officers can request to check your car anytime.. maybe one in a million and if they find that you possess MJ ... they story could be different. Also, in a harsh situation if you are requested for blood or pee test to know if you consumed MJ that would be also risky... Careful.

There are already lots of news about MJ world and the states are going legally gradually.

So, it has been a pleasure to contribute myself to my original question based on my own experience. Avoid paranoia.


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Well rather than start a new thread just for this I'd like to mention that even if technically, the edible products are currently legal as of tonight, none of it will be available legally until december. Go figure. 

WHEN AND WHERE CAN I BUY EDIBLES?

Well, it depends. Because of the aforementioned approval process, products couldn’t hit the legal market until mid-December -- at the earliest.

On top of that, provinces will each be allowed to further regulate the products. Depending on where you live, new products can be available in licensed cannabis retail stores, Crown companies such as the Nova Scotia Liquor Corporation (NSLC), and online.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canna...e-legal-everything-you-need-to-know-1.4639484


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Talk about a public Health disaster waiting to happen. Now are the provinces gonna to hire more law enforcement officers to monitor the flow? I hope they don't spike those coke bottles gummies at the bulk food or all natural food stores.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Talk about a public Health disaster waiting to happen. Now are the provinces gonna to hire more law enforcement officers to monitor the flow? I hope they don't spike those coke bottles gummies at the bulk food or all natural food stores.


Cuz I'm sure the ones laced with THC and/or CBD are going to be selling for $0.89/100g.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Ooops ... cross contamination?


----------

